# Cung Le vs Patrick Cote!



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

> With Rich Franklin (28-6 MMA, 13-5 UFC) now headed to UFC 147 for a rematch with Wanderlei Silva (34-11-1 MMA, 4-6 UFC), onetime middleweight title challenger Patrick Cote (17-7 MMA, 4-7 UFC) has been tapped to fight Cung Le (7-2 MMA, 0-1 UFC) at UFC 148.
> 
> Multiple sources close to the event today told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) that verbal agreements have been reached for the matchup.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/28968/cung-le-vs-patrick-cote-targeted-for-ufc-148.mma


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

*He's back! Cote in for Franklin vs Le, Ufc 148*

Yes! this will be a great fight!

"Cung Le vs. Patrick Cote targeted for UFC 148
by MMAjunkie.com Staff on May 30, 2012 at 10:55 pm ET
With Rich Franklin (28-6 MMA, 13-5 UFC) now headed to UFC 147 for a rematch with Wanderlei Silva (34-11-1 MMA, 4-6 UFC), onetime middleweight title challenger Patrick Cote (17-7 MMA, 4-7 UFC) has been tapped to fight Cung Le (7-2 MMA, 0-1 UFC) at UFC 148.

Multiple sources close to the event today told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) that verbal agreements have been reached for the matchup. 

UFC 148 takes place July 7 at MGM Grand Garden Arena in Las Vegas. Main-card fights air live on pay-per-view while preliminary-card fights air on FX. 

Cote returns to the octagon on the strength of a four-fight win streak which includes victories over three UFC vets (Kalib Starnes, Todd Brown and Crafton Wallace) and, most recently, veteran Gustavo Machado. His past two outings have ended in the first round. 

A five-fight win streak preceded Cote's title shot against reigning champ Anderson Silva at UFC 90, which ended when he blew his knee out in the third round. Back-to-back losses against Alan Belcher and Tom Lawlor, respectively, prompted his release from the promotion. 

Le, a former Strikeforce middleweight champ, seeks his first octagon win. The 39-year-old debuted for the UFC in November and looked comfortable early against Silva before eventually falling victim to a second-round barrage of punches and knees. Le has fought just once in each of the past four calendar years.

For more on UFC 148, stay tuned to the UFC Rumors section of the site."

http://mmajunkie.com/news/28968/cung-le-vs-patrick-cote-targeted-for-ufc-148.mma


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm really happy to see Cote back in the UFC. He paid his dues in other organizations, won and did what he had to do. Good to hear. 

Toxic is going to wet his pants lol.

I voted with my heart and picked Cote, but rationally I see Cung Lee pulling it out. But regardless I'll be rooting for Cote all the way. 

I know Cung doesn't have a great ground game, and on the ground even though Cote isn't a wiz on the matt, he holds a clear advantage over Cung. 

But in the striking, I know Cote has a brick for a jaw and can take a solid punch, but he will not be able to handle Lee's arsenal of kicks if they land.

Cote's road to victory: Cath Cung with a powrful right hand early, or take him down and turn it into a ground fight.

Cung's road to victory: Throw as many kicks as he can and try to take cote's head off.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

As long as it stays on the feet (which it probably will) I am going with Cote.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't see how Cote loses.

Iron chin + Solid power + Cardio = A nightmare matchup for Cung Le.

Le may be the better striker but he has a suspect chin and poor cardio.

Cote by TKO in the second round.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Cote should take this, he is much younger, in better shape, and has a better chin. Le may have flashier technique but Cote can hang with him on the feet long enough to put him away I think.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Terrible...it should be Cote vs Wand. I know UFC asked Wandy who he wanted to fight...and you know he probably asked for Franklin.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

cote's a tough fighter.. but he seems to never really have molded into what he could have been.. I hope he wins.. this is a cool match up but nothing that gets me too excited


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Somewhere TOXIC just wet his pants...


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Cote's stand up looks so one dimensional and overrated a lot of the times. Having said that Cung Le will pepper him with multiple shots through the first 1-2 rounds before eventually tiring and finally being blasted by a few Cote haymakers that will finish him in the 2nd or 3rd


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Cote will destroy Cung Le, and F yeah COTE IS BACK!!!


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Im still of the oppinion that Cote is not actually that good, his best win was a SD against Almeida. Saying that I think he can beat an aging gassed out Cung Lee.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

So excited to see Cote back in action! Huge fan of this guy. I think he beats Le. Both of Le's losses are by way of (T)KO and he is fighting a guy who has big power. Not to mention Cote has never been finished by strikes.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Cote should take this, he is much younger, in better shape, and has a better chin. Le may have flashier technique but Cote can hang with him on the feet long enough to put him away I think.


Better chin, but, what about his body? If I were Cung Le I'd try to hit Cote with as many spinning kicks to the body as I can to see if I can knock the wind out of him and slow him down. If I'm lucky, I might even get a liver shot TKO, though I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

I don't think Cote needs to get this to the ground to win. His stand-up is more than adequate for dealing with a fat actor with spinny kicks. I'm jesting. Slightly unfair probably but this is a fight I'll be looking forward to. Hopefully we'll see a good stand up war. Cote for the win, UD after being tested in the first by Le, but dominates 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

If Cote connects clean one time Le will be in a world of trouble.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

So happy, Cote takes this and I actually think he will submit Le. I follow Cote on twitter and he has been very diligently working on his wrestling and even took on a new wrestling coach (a former olympian and accomplished international wrestler) and has also trained a lot of BJJ even extending his stay in Brazill after his last fight to train with the likes of Palhares.

That said I would not be surprised at all to see Cote knock Le out and he may look to do so in order to repay the UFC for bringing him back by trying to put on an exciting fight.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Cung Le's not exactly an ideal guy to prepare for on short notice but if Cote can avoid getting his guts caved in by some sort of kick then he should be good. Cung has God-awful cardio and his chin isn't good enough to withstand some of Cote's bombs.

I'll go with Cote Round 2 TKO, but it won't be easy.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Toxic said:


> So happy, Cote takes this and I actually think he will submit Le. I follow Cote on twitter and he has been very diligently working on his wrestling and even took on a new wrestling coach (a former olympian and accomplished international wrestler) and has also trained a lot of BJJ even extending his stay in Brazill after his last fight to train with the likes of Palhares.
> 
> That said I would not be surprised at all to see Cote knock Le out and he may look to do so in order to repay the UFC for bringing him back by trying to put on an exciting fight.


I actually Agree with this. Cote may be a bit one dimensional standing, but Le is one dimensional period. Cote has a lot more tools than Le IMO. I don't know that Cote can KO Le, but I won't be surprised to see him try and he definitely has a chance at it. The only threat I think Le holds to him is bodywork (which Patrick does pretty well in his own right), I think Pat's chin can hold up well against him. Excited to see him back as well.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Very happy Cote is back.
I see this as a favourable match up for him...


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Ari said:


> I don't see how Cote loses.
> 
> Iron chin + Solid power + Cardio = A nightmare matchup for Cung Le.
> 
> ...


This. All but impossible for Cote to lose this fight. Nice easy win to welcome him back into the UFC.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Agree with everyone else really. Looking forward to the fight and I can see Cote finishing him in the second. Happy he's back.


----------



## fight_doctor (Mar 2, 2012)

*Fantasy world*



Drogo said:


> This. All but impossible for Cote to lose this fight. Nice easy win to welcome him back into the UFC.


That's a fantasy. Cung Le will control this fight with far superior stand up. His chin is quite good, the only reason he lost to Silva was that his nose exploded, he wasn't hurt in the sense that he did the chicken-dance or lost consciousness, which actually means he has quite a good chin. Barring another lucky shot Cung Le cruises unless Cote busts out some wrestling and a top control game we've never seen.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Cote would knock his block off!!!! That dude is a beast.. An Iron chin with some Iron fist...I miss PATTY!!!!!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

fight_doctor said:


> That's a fantasy. Cung Le will control this fight with far superior stand up. His chin is quite good, the only reason he lost to Silva was that his nose exploded, he wasn't hurt in the sense that he did the chicken-dance or lost consciousness, which actually means he has quite a good chin. Barring another lucky shot Cung Le cruises unless Cote busts out some wrestling and a top control game we've never seen.


Wanderlei rocked him with a punch up against the cage that was what started the end for him.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> Somewhere TOXIC just wet his pants...


Came here to post this. :thumb02: I hope Cote wins.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Rooting for Cote because Toxic kinda likes him. :shame02:


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

fight_doctor said:


> That's a fantasy. Cung Le will control this fight with far superior stand up. His chin is quite good, the only reason he lost to Silva was that his nose exploded, he wasn't hurt in the sense that he did the chicken-dance or lost consciousness, which actually means he has quite a good chin. Barring another lucky shot Cung Le cruises unless Cote busts out some wrestling and a top control game we've never seen.


Another lucky shot? If you're implying Silva was lucky that is kind of funny. Just like against Silva, Le is fighting a younger, considerably bigger fighter. Le is technically very good but not so much so that he will control the whole fight against guys like Silva or Cote. Le's chances against Silva were small but at least Silva had chin issues. Cote doesn't. Le can land some heavy shots and still lose because Cote will walk through them. A 40 year old WW against a 32 genuine MW with a chin, this fight won't be close.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

Drogo said:


> Another lucky shot? If you're implying Silva was lucky that is kind of funny. Just like against Silva, Le is fighting a younger, considerably bigger fighter. Le is technically very good but not so much so that he will control the whole fight against guys like Silva or Cote. Le's chances against Silva were small but at least Silva had chin issues. Cote doesn't. Le can land some heavy shots and still lose because Cote will walk through them. A 40 year old WW against a 32 genuine MW with a chin, this fight won't be close.


This. I strongly believe Cote will be able to walk through anything Le has to offer. Cote is a beast who appears to be developing more and more as a fighter, I'm actually excited with the change in matchup.


----------



## fight_doctor (Mar 2, 2012)

*Dream on*

Cote will need to wrestle to win. Gaurontee. And Silva was lucky vs. Le.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Cung will not be able to put Cote away,predator lands a big shot and finishes the fight in the second. Le gets cut


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

fight_doctor said:


> Cote will need to wrestle to win. Gaurontee. And Silva was lucky vs. Le.


His entire game plan revolves around hit his opponent in the face till he falls down, that's it Silva doesn't even take getting hit into the equation so how is it luck when his game plan gets implemented?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

This whole thing about fighters getting lucky is crap. If you intend to hit someone, and your punch lands, how is this luck?


----------



## fight_doctor (Mar 2, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> This whole thing about fighters getting lucky is crap. If you intend to hit someone, and your punch lands, how is this luck?


That's actually not a bad point. But then there is precision striking like Anderson Silva and then there is haymaker throwing like Tank Abbot. Statistically, Abbot won't land a high percentage but it won't really matter if he lands the right one - now if he lands the right one in one fight and doesn't in the other, you can attribute that to the law of averages (or luck) but he did achieve what he intended to. Silva is a bit different. He lands a high percentage exactly when and where he wants, so landing the right one at the right time is more attributable to skill than throwing enough to land one big one.

So when I say "lucky punch" I'm really saying "shoot enough times in basketball and the worst player can score against the best player. If you opponent hits 60% of his shots and scores 98 points, and you shot 1% but your basket was worth 100 points, then you can say that was good timing or luck interchangably." 

That's where the term "punchers chance" comes from. Rashad Evans made a career with it.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Ya'll are crazy. Le is going to make Cote look like an amateur striker.

Le all day long.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Ya'll are crazy. Le is going to make Cote look like an amateur striker.
> 
> Le all day long.


I love Cote but from my initial post, I agree with you. In the striking department, I think Cote will be in trouble.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

fight_doctor said:


> That's actually not a bad point. But then there is precision striking like Anderson Silva and then there is haymaker throwing like Tank Abbot. Statistically, Abbot won't land a high percentage but it won't really matter if he lands the right one - now if he lands the right one in one fight and doesn't in the other, you can attribute that to the law of averages (or luck) but he did achieve what he intended to. Silva is a bit different. He lands a high percentage exactly when and where he wants, so landing the right one at the right time is more attributable to skill than throwing enough to land one big one.
> 
> So when I say "lucky punch" I'm really saying "shoot enough times in basketball and the worst player can score against the best player. If you opponent hits 60% of his shots and scores 98 points, and you shot 1% but your basket was worth 100 points, then you can say that was good timing or luck interchangably."
> 
> That's where the term "punchers chance" comes from. Rashad Evans made a career with it.


Luck is when you win big on the roulette table. Not when you are in a fight and successfully win the fight...


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Le will probably kick and flash his way through round 1. I think all Cote needs to do is get in close, and the fight is his. I can't see Le avoiding Cote's power for 3 rounds. Cote all day long.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> This whole thing about fighters getting lucky is crap. If you intend to hit someone, and your punch lands, how is this luck?





HitOrGetHit said:


> Luck is when you win big on the roulette table. Not when you are in a fight and successfully win the fight...


Yes! Finally someone else has said this. I've mentioned this a few times now.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

RE: luck: what about judge decisions? haha There's still luck in the ring tho, like slips, falling into lucky subs, opponent gassing, etc.

Anyway.

I'm so happy Cote is back!


----------



## fight_doctor (Mar 2, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Luck is when you win big on the roulette table. Not when you are in a fight and successfully win the fight...


To say chance and statistical probability play no part is just foolish. Call it luck, providence, whatever you want, but the best fighter doesn't always win.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

What do all these fighters have in common.

Kendall Grove
Alessio Sakara
Brendan Schaub
Pat Barry
Keith Jardine
Andrei Arlovski
etc...etc...

That's where I fit Cung in although I enjoy his style of fighting...


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> This whole thing about fighters getting lucky is crap. If you intend to hit someone, and your punch lands, how is this luck?


You know how they used to bring basketball fans in at halftime to try and make a shot from halfcourt and win money?

When one of those went in, would you say that skill was the main difference between the fan that hit and those that missed, or luck? They all intended to make that shot, after all.

Having said that, Wandy wasn't lucky, just in better shape. Le clearly gassed in the third after using him as a heavy bag for two rounds.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

They all have weak/suspect chins? Did I win?

Patrick Cote should beat Cung Le.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Nick_V03 said:


> They all have weak/suspect chins? Did I win?
> 
> Patrick Cote should beat Cung Le.


Congratulations! You win a tab of acid and an all expense paid trip to your cerebral cortex! Thanks for playing...lolz!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sports_Nerd said:


> You know how they used to bring basketball fans in at halftime to try and make a shot from halfcourt and win money?
> 
> When one of those went in, would you say that skill was the main difference between the fan that hit and those that missed, or luck? They all intended to make that shot, after all.
> 
> Having said that, Wandy wasn't lucky, just in better shape. Le clearly gassed in the third after using him as a heavy bag for two rounds.


Comparing a fighter who's job it is to fight and trains regularly landing a KO blow even to a superior fighter is not even close to some random guy chucking a ball from half court...


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Comparing a fighter who's job it is to fight and trains regularly landing a KO blow even to a superior fighter is not even close to some random guy chucking a ball from half court...


OK then, halfcourt buzzer beaters at the end of periods by pro ballers.

Sometimes they go in, usually they don't. These guys train as hard as any pro fighter.

There's an element of chance to quick KOs. A very hefty one. Disregarding it by saying "He intended to land a punch, and it landed" is nothing short of stupid. Sure, he threw the punch with a intent, but there's a myriad of other factors not in the fighter's control that contribute to the success of such a strike. Ignoring them is disingenuous.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sports_Nerd said:


> OK then, halfcourt buzzer beaters at the end of periods by pro ballers.
> 
> Sometimes they go in, usually they don't. These guys train as hard as any pro fighter.
> 
> There's an element of chance to quick KOs. A very hefty one. Disregarding it by saying "He intended to land a punch, and it landed" is nothing short of stupid. Sure, he threw the punch with a intent, but there's a myriad of other factors not in the fighter's control that contribute to the success of such a strike. Ignoring them is disingenuous.


No what is stupid is still the comparison. A fighter landing a KO punch is like an NBA player hitting a 3 pointer to win. A half court buzzer beater is like the chances of Anthony Pettis landing that kick again...

But whatever, we are getting off topic. Back to Cote/Le.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 9, 2011)

I don't know much about Cote. I'm a big Cung Le fan, so I picked him.... Even though Wanderlei Silva destroyed him in his UFC debut.


----------



## Cookie66 (Feb 9, 2012)

Ari said:


> I don't see how Cote loses.
> 
> Iron chin + Solid power + Cardio = A nightmare matchup for Cung Le.
> 
> ...


Cung Le's chin isn't that bad. He doesn't get KO'ed often, he is 17-0 as a kickboxer.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

You could make the argument that both losses on his record are by way of (T)KO and that Cote is better than most, if not all of the fighters on his MMA resume.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Le wins here. 

He's actually got some acceptable tdd and grappling.

I think he lands all night until the body kicks take effect and then he goes in for the kill.

Cung via TKO stoppage via strikes.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Glad to see Cote back in action in the UFC. This is a very interesting matchup.

My heart says Cote but my mind is telling me Le.

If Le peppers him with strikes and high kicks, smothering Patrick... then I think he could win via TKO.

If Cote can weather the storm, Le is not known for his cardio and Cote could land a few bombs and put Cung away.

This matchup makes more and more sense than a lot of others i've been seeing lately. :thumbsup:


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...I like Cung but it's Cote all the way for me. Patrick has dynamite in his fists, good reach advantage and a wicked chin. Wanderlie laid out the perfect blueprint to beat Cung. Kept the distance, anticipated the kicks, then time him, catch him. Patrick hasn't been in action for quite some time but I picked the Predator for the win. I think the only way Cung could beat Patrick is to catch him with a flush headkick. Cote is also a beast on the ground. He drops serious bombs from the top. If Cung gets put on his back, Cote can finish him both ways...


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I'll be betting a pile of vbookie points on Le.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

RustyRenegade said:


> I'll be betting a pile of vbookie points on Le.


You will be losing a pile of Vbookie points. Interested to see where the line will be put on this fight though.

The only way I see Le having a chance of winning is if he starts chopping away at Cote's legs and Cote gets thrown off mentally as many fighters who have suffered serious knee injuries have done.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Toxic said:


> You will be losing a pile of Vbookie points. Interested to see where the line will be put on this fight though.
> 
> The only way I see Le having a chance of winning is if he starts chopping away at Cote's legs and Cote gets thrown off mentally as many fighters who have suffered serious knee injuries have done.


We bet on the Belcher and Cote fight so long ago didn't we? Do you want a chance to win your money back? Name your terms


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

RustyRenegade said:


> We bet on the Belcher and Cote fight so long ago didn't we? Do you want a chance to win your money back? Name your terms


What ever it takes, Cote would have won that fight 9/10 times to and was proving to be the better fighter and he will prove he never should have been cut in the first place here.`


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Toxic said:


> What ever it takes, Cote would have won that fight 9/10 times to and was proving to be the better fighter and he will prove he never should have been cut in the first place here.`


My measly pile against all your creds sound good?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

not all of them but I will give you 2 to 1 odds if you bet all your credits.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Whatever happened to "whatever it takes?" That's not really fair since I can't just give myself creds. 3 to 1 and you got a deal.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

RustyRenegade said:


> Whatever happened to "whatever it takes?" That's not really fair since I can't just give myself creds. 3 to 1 and you got a deal.


Tell you what I will go 3.5 to 1.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Tell you what I will go 3.5 to 1.












What's the worst that could happen though, you'll have to manufacture some more? No big loss


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't manufacture credits, I won 10 million in the GFX GP a couple years ago, bet big and had like 120 million at one point and slowly have been losing them since that time.
I could manufacture credits though.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I don't manufacture credits, I won 10 million in the GFX GP a couple years ago, bet big and had like 120 million at one point and *slowly have been losing them since that time*.
> I could manufacture credits though.


On Cote I'd guess? :laugh:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

RustyRenegade said:


> On Cote I'd guess? :laugh:


I won't lie it hurts a little more cause its true.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Well good. We have a bet


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

fight_doctor said:


> Cote will need to wrestle to win. Gaurontee. And Silva was lucky vs. Le.



I think you have a different definition of luck than I do. Lucky is Matt Serra vs GSP. Le is a decent kickboxer, but he is old and his best MMA wins are against the reanimated corpse of Frank Shamrock and Scott Smith. Scott freaking Smith.

It's just barely possible Le could outpoint Cote, if he is very smart and very careful, but since he LOST to a can like Smith because he wasn't careful, and lost to Silva because he wasn't careful enough, what exactly makes you think he will suddenly get smarter/faster/better against Cote?

Cote isn't an elite MW, but he is a legit fighter with the best chin in MMA, Le can't hurt him. He might win a round or two, but eventually he gets hit, or taken down, or whatever. Le has virtually no chance to win this fight, the only chance is if he completely changes his fighting style, a la Condit-Diaz, and I don't see him doing that.


----------

